# Nightlights



## yippee (Jun 26, 2007)

Has anybody made their own night time light for their tanks? What did you use / how did you do it?

Thanks, Matt


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

I use a cheap little white led from a novelty light. There's only one, but it's very bright...and my tank is small. Has a low voltage power adapter so I don't have to worry (as much) about killing me or my fish if it gets wet or falls in. LED strands are getting so cheap, not much point in making them yourself unless it is to make it yourself 

LED's are very easy to work with...you could make a strand yourself with nearly any wall adapter and some resistors. Lots of schematics online.


----------

